# Tubertini Forellenruten (Taimen, Trout Big Eye,Trout Finder II)



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (10. November 2010)

*Hallo Angelfreunde,*​ 



starke Forellenruten von Tubertini im Shop.

*Modelle:*
Taimen, Trout Big Eye,Trout Finder II








​ ​ 



​ 




​ 


*Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier: *​ 






*Neue Produkte *​ 






*Unsere Angebote*​ 







​


----------

